# What kind of snake is this? copperhead?



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

My father was messing with his bobcat and attached the milling machine on it. Which is stored along the brush near a streem. He started the Miller and it fell out at my feet a few feet away. It struck at me a few times then took off. I took a few pics of it in the brush but couldn't see the tail. I don't know how it didn't get killed from the machine. 

It has a very triangular head. Very dark in color but it was also in deep shed so im sure it's throwing the colors off. So I know it's not a northern water snake. My best guess is copperhead or timber rattle snake?


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

If you posted pics that would be helpful but check this out, perhaps you can ID it.

http://www.ct.gov/deep/lib/deep/wildlife/pdf_files/nongame/snkwebview.pdf


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Aha, there are the pics! It sure looks like a rattler to me but hard to tell, good thing it didn't tag you!


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's another pic.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Look like a water moccasin ( cotton mouth).


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

I looked at pics of those too but.. we don't have them around here? There is the odd chance someone had it as a pet but what are the odds of someone stumbling on one set free in the wild in ct?


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

pinkpony said:


> I looked at pics of those too but.. we don't have them around here? There is the odd chance someone had it as a pet but what are the odds of someone stumbling on one set free in the wild in ct?


Very very unlikely, to me it looks like a dark timber rattlesnake about to shed (based on the eye coloration), also would explain why it was striking a lot as they can't see as well before shedding. My 2 cents and I'm sticking with it


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pattern looks like a northern water snake. Not venomous but nasty


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

The pattern does look like a water snake but it's head is very triangular. All the water snake pics I've seen, their heads look more pointy like. Similar to a corn snakes head shape. This was more viper shaped. That's why I'm so puzzled. This snake that I saw had a viper shaped head. But I would assume if it was a rattle snake it would of been rattling right? We even moved the bush away with a broom and I didn't hear anything.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Northern water snake. Its an older specimen, northern watersnakes darken as they age and the banding can become obscured but if you look closely at the sides of the snake, the bands are there. 
You can't use the head shape of a disturbed snake as part of the identification as a wide number of non-venomous species flatten out their heads as part of a threat display. The flattening of the heads leads a lot of people to incorrectly identify the snake as being venomous when they aren't. I've also seen a few specimens shake their tail in an attempt to mimic a rattler but if your aware of what a rattler actually looks and sounds like it is a very poor imitation. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Right on Ed. People call me all the time and get them confused. Water snakes are misidentified all the time.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

I didn't know they flatten their heads!! Ty for that information. We were all worried because of our kids and pets. 

Thank you all who replied


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking. Water snake but the head shape had me guessing. They can be feisty snakes and like to bit. Had a whole bunch where I used to live until the local redtail discovered they taste good. Wiped them out.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

froggorf said:


> If you posted pics that would be helpful but check this out, perhaps you can ID it.
> 
> http://www.ct.gov/deep/lib/deep/wildlife/pdf_files/nongame/snkwebview.pdf


wonder if other states put out such a good pamphlet....that was really interesting...thanks


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Woah scary looking little buggar there


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pinkpony said:


> I looked at pics of those too but.. we don't have them around here? There is the odd chance someone had it as a pet but what are the odds of someone stumbling on one set free in the wild in ct?


There are timber rattlers in the North East


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Julio that was in response to water mocassins in CT.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ah missed that.


----------

